# Universal Monster Legacy



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Well looky here fright fans -- all the posters, stills, and clips you can shake a sharpened stick at!!!
Universal Monster Legacy

Sorry if this has already been posted!

Go to Dracula and take a look at that 3rd image in the gallery. You've seen it before. But someone tell me...how did they do webs like that, 80 years ago?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Fangtastic link*

Glad you shared this with the board - great link for all classic monster kids. Check it out, gang!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool!
I'm always up for some classic monster goodness!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool.....love the old set designs and music


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent resource....thanks for posting the link!


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

The "classics" just get better with time, like the wine in my basement.


----------

